# Where to sell a camera and lenses?



## Dalcan (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm looking to make some quick cash. Does anyone know of any other outlets besides ebay?


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 14, 2013)

What do you want to sell?


----------



## Khoi (Oct 15, 2013)

Craigslist is usually an okay place. Or on photography forums. Unfortunately eBay is really the best place though.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 16, 2013)

What are you selling?
If it's a Canon t3i or t4i with lenses, you may have yourself a buyer!


----------

